# Eschatology (Historicism) Resources



## JM (Jul 8, 2020)

Blogger


Free weblog publishing tool from Google, for sharing text, photos and video.



antipaschronicles.blogspot.com





Eschatology Resources
This page is a work in progress. It contains a list of resources that may be of assistance while researching the historicist point of view. Please note that these resources are listed for educational/research purposes only. Inclusion of a resource on this list in no way indicates a necessary endorsement of any or all of the resource's contents or opinions. Not all of these resources are from a historic Protestant point of view (Historicism.com, Presents of God, etc.).
~

"I denounce you, anti-Christ! I refuse you as Christ's enemy and Antichrist with all your false doctrine" ~Dr. Ian Paisley

“I defy the Pope and all his laws. If God spare my life ere many years, I will cause the boy that drives the plow to know more of the scriptures than you!” ~William Tyndale

“Lord, open the king of England’s eyes.” ~Martyr William Tyndale’s last words, October 6, 1536


----------

